# Wheels for Shriner Model T Ford



## Howard Gordon (Jun 28, 2019)

3/8" diameter axle, front wheels,  7/8 diameter axle, keyed, rear wheel.  16 x 2.125 tire size.  Need all 4.  New, old, repop or similar.
Thank you
Howard.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2019)

I see them on E-Bay a lot because I'm looking for a complete car Kart.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 28, 2019)

I had a shriner car once like yours. It also needed wheels. There is a company that makes those exact wheels, forget the name. I do remember they were like $125/wheel.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jul 2, 2019)

Bump


----------

